# Peter Ernest Begg Chief Engineer MN Liverpool



## MaggsA (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi I am seeking anyone who remembers or anything relating to a relative - Peter Begg, dob 25.7.25 who joined the Merchant Navy in 1940 in Liverpool and was discharged in 1953 in Glasgow. All I know is that he spent time aboard the Neritina delivering oil to Louisiana in 1949. I am making a programme about him for BBC radio and so very keen to get as much info as I can about where he went and what his role was during the war. Any information would be very gratefully received.

thank you


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Maggs and welcome,

You should obtain his records of service from Kew.

His seaman's pouch is held in piece BT 372/900/63. It is difficult to advise as to the contents of his pouch - some have lots of do***ents others very little. There may be an id card photo albeit a mugshot in there though.
His service record (CRS 10) from 1941 until he left the service in 1953 should be held at Kew in piece BT 382/106  best to obtain these files by visit to Kew or via a researcher as difficult and expensive to get from the Kew research service.

I don't see a medal file for him that means he or his next of kin never claimed them or that the paperwork concerning his medal issue has not survived. If you need advice about how to proceed with medal information just ask.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *MaggsA* and welcome to* SN* . Bon voyage.


----------

